# which water gets warm first?



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

I'm planning a bass fishing trip for easter weekend. (I'm not sure where to go yet though) If we continue to have the same type of cold weather we've been having, it could make fishing tough. A guy I work with suggested hitting some shallow lakes with the belief that those lakes will warm-up before deeper lakes, thus, causing the bass to feed heavier. I guess this makes sense. 

So, here's what I'm wondering, for early spring (late March) wouldn't a shallow pond be better than a deep lake?


----------



## sparkywest28 (Feb 27, 2005)

yea,they usually warm up faster than a lake.it seems they spawn about 2 weeks before lake fish do thus warmer water in ponds.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Murky water warms faster than clear water.

Shallow lakes warm up faster than deep lakes.

Dark bottom areas in those fisheries warm faster than lighter color bottom areas. 

Areas in any lake protected from a cold northwest wind (facing a south wind if there was one) warm faster than those areas pelted by it. 

Lastly, if you get a warm front and rain for a day or so in the spring, any area of the lake with a smaller creek running in will be pumping warm water into the lake.

Good fishin'

Joe


----------

